# Any Way To Copy or Save DVR Content?



## JackB1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Direct TV sent me a new HD-DVR to replace my old one that is freezing on me, but I don't want to lose everything on the hard drive. Is there any way that doesn't involve opening up your HR20, other than copying everything to VHS Tapes (their "solution") to transfer what's on the old hard drive to the new one? 

If I can't directly transfer, the next best option would be to save what I now have onto dvd's with a 2nd dvd recorder. Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the output from the HR20 and record the programs I wish to save?

On a related note, I know I can hook up a eSATA drive to increase the storage capacity of my DVR, but if the HR20 fails, will I be able to move that eSATA drive to another HR20 and retain everything on there?

I am now wondering why I just didn't buy a dvd recorder rather than getting Direct TV's DVR? Doesn't the thought of losing all your recordings if your unit fails make anyone else uneasy? Seems like they gave that option little or no thought.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

JackB1 said:


> Direct TV sent me a new HD-DVR to replace my old one that is freezing on me, but I don't want to lose everything on the hard drive. Is there any way that doesn't involve opening up your HR20, other than copying everything to VHS Tapes (their "solution") to transfer what's on the old hard drive to the new one?
> 
> If I can't directly transfer, the next best option would be to save what I now have onto dvd's with a 2nd dvd recorder. Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the output from the HR20 and record the programs I wish to save?
> 
> ...


Welcome! Good questions. While I can't answer all of your questions, I can answer your last.

The HR20 is not really meant to be a long term storage or permanent storage solution. It has the same fallacy as any HD based storage unit, including your computer. However, as you pointed out there really is no good way to backup your data where you do for a computer. You can hook up a DVD player to the output, but I think it is restricted to composite not HDMI or component. Someone else will have to verify that. Good luck.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

JackB1 said:


> Direct TV sent me a new HD-DVR to replace my old one that is freezing on me, but I don't want to lose everything on the hard drive. Is there any way that doesn't involve opening up your HR20, other than copying everything to VHS Tapes (their "solution") to transfer what's on the old hard drive to the new one?
> 
> If I can't directly transfer, the next best option would be to save what I now have onto dvd's with a 2nd dvd recorder. Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the output from the HR20 and record the programs I wish to save?
> 
> ...


No way to transfer recordings to another DVR at present. Depending on when and if MRV (milti room viewing) becomes a reality then it may be possible then. You are right, eSata only gives you more storage space. It is presently not transferrable to another DVR for viewing as it completely reformats when the other DVR sees it attached, though it has been suggested as an improvement to allow moving eSATA storage from one DVR to another.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

JackB1 said:


> Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the output from the HR20 and record the programs I wish to save?


The easiest way is a DVD recorder but it will not record in HD quality. Still, it's better than nothing. I think my recordings via S-video look pretty good on my Philips DVD Recorder.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

JackB1 said:


> Direct TV sent me a new HD-DVR to replace my old one that is freezing on me, but I don't want to lose everything on the hard drive. Is there any way that doesn't involve opening up your HR20, other than copying everything to VHS Tapes (their "solution") to transfer what's on the old hard drive to the new one?


Yes, use a DVD recorder hooked up to the composite video or SVideo outputs and either the RCA or Digital audio of your HR20.


JackB1 said:


> If I can't directly transfer, the next best option would be to save what I now have onto dvd's with a 2nd dvd recorder. Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the output from the HR20 and record the programs I wish to save?


Yes, see answer to your first question above. (The DVD recorded will not be HD but I have saved several recordings this way and the quality is very good.)



JackB1 said:


> On a related note, I know I can hook up a eSATA drive to increase the storage capacity of my DVR, but if the HR20 fails, will I be able to move that eSATA drive to another HR20 and retain everything on there?


No, the eSATA is married to only one HR20 at a time. Hooking it up to a second one reformats the eSATA drive.



JackB1 said:


> I am now wondering why I just didn't buy a dvd recorder rather than getting Direct TV's DVR? Doesn't the thought of losing all your recordings if your unit fails make anyone else uneasy? Seems like they gave that option little or no thought.


A DVD recorder will not give you nearly the same options for recording DIRECTV programming as your HR-20. Many people here have had HR-20s for many months without ever losing any recorded programs. (If I have movies or programs I want to save or watch multiple times, I do save them to a DVD, but not because I am worried about losing them. I do it to free up the space on my HR20 hard drive.)


----------



## kwsmithphoto (Oct 19, 2007)

Assuming the freezing isn't caused by a failing hard drive (and it might be), couldn't you crack the box and simply swap the drives out?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

kwsmithphoto said:


> Assuming the freezing isn't caused by a failing hard drive (and it might be), couldn't you crack the box and simply swap the drives out?


That voids the warranty and breaks the lease agreement. You don't OWN your HR2x--you lease it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kwsmithphoto said:


> Assuming the freezing isn't caused by a failing hard drive (and it might be), couldn't you crack the box and simply swap the drives out?


In additional to the issues that Capmeister pointed out, I don't even think it will work. Recordings are married to the box that recorded them. Moving the drive to another box will not save the recordings.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's some sort of DRM encryption. And I can't say it enough... don't open the box if you're not prepared to pay the $800.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Not that it really matters - bottom line, you can't watch the recordings - but I believe I've read in another thread that if you move your eSATA to another HR20, that you can see the recordings in the list, but can't play them. I.e., it doesn't reformat it. I could be wrong, or what I read could be wrong, but in any case, it doesn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

So what does it do with the aspect ratio when you record an HD program onto a DVD via the S-Video output?


----------



## cougar (Jul 6, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> Not that it really matters - bottom line, you can't watch the recordings - but I believe I've read in another thread that if you move your eSATA to another HR20, that you can see the recordings in the list, but can't play them. I.e., it doesn't reformat it. I could be wrong, or what I read could be wrong, but in any case, it doesn't really make much of a difference.


You are correct, the program titles show up in the list, but when you try to play them you get an error message (don't remember exactly what it said). Since they were there just taking up space with no way to view them I deleted them to reclaim that space.


----------



## cougar (Jul 6, 2007)

MeSue said:


> The easiest way is a DVD recorder but it will not record in HD quality. Still, it's better than nothing. I think my recordings via S-video look pretty good on my Philips DVD Recorder.


I have a Panasonic DMR-ES25 dvd recorder that works very well. I have it set up to output via S-Video from the HR20 to the dvd recorder, then HDMI out to the TV.

Although the dvd you record isn't high definition I am very pleased with the picture quality, it's much better than I expected.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

cougar said:


> I have a Panasonic DMR-ES25 dvd recorder that works very well. I have it set up to output via S-Video from the HR20 to the dvd recorder, then HDMI out to the TV.
> 
> Although the dvd you record isn't high definition I am very pleased with the picture quality, it's much better than I expected.


Me too, and I use the same setup with a Panasonic E80H. I record a program every night from the HR20 to the Panny for my wife. If we only had auto-tune, I wouldn't have to set things up manually and remember to leave the HR20 on the right channel before going to bed (and hope I didn't set a recording that will change the channel)


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

I have noticed that when recording an HD show from the HR20 to my Panasonic DMR-ES46V, that the resulting DVD plays back in 16:9 (unstretched, wide-screen) format. So somehow the anamorphic flag gets set. Not HD, but pretty darn good. I use S-video by the way. 

Gene


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

Griff said:


> I have noticed that when recording an HD show from the HR20 to my Panasonic DMR-ES46V, that the resulting DVD plays back in 16:9 (unstretched, wide-screen) format. So somehow the anamorphic flag gets set. Not HD, but pretty darn good. I use S-video by the way.
> 
> Gene


Gene I agree!

I have the Panasonic DMR-EH55 (got it last year) which has an internal hard drive and is upscaling with HDMI output to either 1080i or 720p to match the HD display. Like Gene I find that recording off the S-Video from the HR20 in 16:9 to the Panasonic Hard Drive, then burning a 16:9 widescreen DVD, and then playing it back upscaled to 1080i on the HDTV produces excellent results. It is not HD, but it is as good or better than any commercial regular widescreen SD DVDs I have bought. This DVD burner permits copying episodes of programs to the hard drive ( in SD of course), then creating a play list with segments in any order, assigning DVD chapters (just like commercial DVDs) with labels and then burning the DVD. DVD recording modes permit 1hr, 2hr, 4hr and a max of 8hr on a DVD, but quality obviously goes down at the longer times. I try to stay under 2hr.

Recording directly to DVD is also possible in real time, but I prefer  to copy the material to the Panasonic HD from the HR 20 in real time so I can review things and put titles on.

It also plays commercial DVDs very well in upscaled 1080i.

Only one problem. The software takes a while to learn how to do complex DVDs with chapters and the very detailed manual is 84 pages long. I mention the learning curve, since I have been producing personal videos and church documentaries on a Mac for over 10 years and burning DVDs. I wasted quite a few DVD blanks while learning!

BTW: Just burning a DVD from the Pan HD without the titles etc is both quick and easy.


----------



## JackB1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

Looks like the answer is a dvd recorder to save stuff permanantly from my HR20 and this will also free up space on my HR20's hard drive. This way I won't need a eSATA drive. Having the HR20 and a dvd recorder gives you lots of flexibilty that the HR20 by itself doesn't give you. I HATE having a hard drive that is "married" to the unit. Would accept that for a PC?...didn't think so.

Seems like there are lots of satisfied folks with Panasonic dvd recorders. Now the question is how much to spend to get a decent one? $200-$300? I would also like to dub my video tapes, so should I get one with both? I have a stand alone
VCR player, so do I really need a dvd recorder with both VCR and DVD? Couldn't I just feed the output from the VCR to the input on the dvd recorder? I guess if I did get a combo unit, it would cut down on the clutter, since I could get rid of the standalone VCR player.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I might have to finally break down and buy one of these, too. Knowing that it's as good a picture quality (from what you guys are describing) as a widescreen DVD is actually a lot better than I expected. With 750GB eSATA drives, I don't really have the need to copy things very often, but there are times when I wish I could. I could see it coming in handy when my daughter is away at college next year.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

DVHS is another option if you want to retain HD quality. BestBuy used to sell DVHS recorders a couple years ago. I don’t know if any retailers still carry them, I did look on ebay about a week ago when I read something in an article about DVHS, and they are going for about $200 on there.

DVHS can take component video input and record 1080i to the tape. You will be dealing with tape and having to FF and RW it like you used to with VHS, but now the video is stored on the tape digitally. DVHS can also play back your old VHS tapes if you still happen to have some of those around.

Just thought I would throw that out there for anyone who wants full HD quality. However like most have said already recordable DVD will give you decent quality. Make sure you use the S-Video connection so you don’t get those annoying crawling dots around contrasting edges.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

I prefer the Panasonic DVD recorder/VHS combo units, but that's just me (and the CR magazine). Obviously, if you want the best picture quality get a DVD recorder with upconversion via HDMI. Check Costco, they have Panasonics, Sonys, Toshibas. Some of the new Panasonics even have hybrid OTA tuners capable of receiving digital and analog signals. I don't know how they do it, but when dubbing VHS to DVD, the resulting DVD looks better than the source VHS tape! IMHO.

The HR20s make it easy, with all outputs being active all the time. I use HDMI for viewing directly, with everything going through a Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch. I use S-video and analog audio between the DVR and DVD recorder.

I also like (fellow Washingtonian ) Donshan's suggestion of using a DVD recorder with onboard hard disk.

Gene


----------



## JackB1 (Oct 3, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> I might have to finally break down and buy one of these, too. Knowing that it's as good a picture quality (from what you guys are describing) as a widescreen DVD is actually a lot better than I expected. With 750GB eSATA drives, I don't really have the need to copy things very often, but there are times when I wish I could. I could see it coming in handy when my daughter is away at college next year.


Just realize that if your receiver ever dies on you, your recordings are unplayable on another receiver. That's my reason for wanting a dvd recorder.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> I might have to finally break down and buy one of these, too. *Knowing that it's as good a picture quality (from what you guys are describing) as a widescreen DVD is actually a lot better than I expected.* With 750GB eSATA drives, I don't really have the need to copy things very often, but there are times when I wish I could. I could see it coming in handy when my daughter is away at college next year.


I should clarify my statement of home burned DVDs vs. commercial DVDs. The quality of 1 hr recordings is just as good as commercial DVD quality because of low MPEG compression. However high quality commercial DVD movies use double layer DVD technology that exceed the PQ of a two hour movie or program burned on a home *single layer* DVD. I have split a two hour long programs into two 1 Hr DVDs several times for this reason. Actually I rarely make my own home copies of commercial movies from D* as I prefer the the commercial DVD which has better menus, extra material, and avoids several hours of work to make your own copy. Example- using software to split a 2hr movie into two 1 hr segments, and then burning two DVDs. Also keep in mind copyright laws that typically mean you get ONE copy for personal use only.

I have some commercial DVD movies that were very poorly transferred to DVD and that is what I meant by " can be better". Perhaps the worst PQ on a commercial DVD movie I have in my collection is the DVD of "The Last Emperor" which won nine Oscars including Best Picture and then had the transfer to widescreen DVD turn out one of the worst DVDs in history. The DVD was reissued later, but reviews of it still indicate the PQ issues remain poor.


----------



## dmr (Mar 3, 2007)

Is there a way to move the recorder shows to your PC via the network connection the use my DVD burner on the PC, or even watch the programs on the PC or PS3 systems. Basically use devices on the network for more storage?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The only way to move or copy progamming to a PC is via a capture card. DRM prohibits DIRECTV from allowing any other copy mechanism.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If you copy to your PC you can use double layer DVD's and get excellent quality from an HD source. Two hour movies are stunning. Dual layer -/+R discs have really come down in price.


----------



## philn (Oct 13, 2006)

d0ug said:


> DVHS is another option if you want to retain HD quality. BestBuy used to sell DVHS recorders a couple years ago. I don't know if any retailers still carry them, I did look on ebay about a week ago when I read something in an article about DVHS, and they are going for about $200 on there.
> 
> DVHS can take component video input and record 1080i to the tape. You will be dealing with tape and having to FF and RW it like you used to with VHS, but now the video is stored on the tape digitally. DVHS can also play back your old VHS tapes if you still happen to have some of those around.
> 
> Just thought I would throw that out there for anyone who wants full HD quality. However like most have said already recordable DVD will give you decent quality. Make sure you use the S-Video connection so you don't get those annoying crawling dots around contrasting edges.


Doug, a bit confused here. I was interested in acquiring JVC's 1st DVHS recorder, the 3000 model. However, users/reviewers were adamant about no way to record Hi-Def content without a firewire output from the satellite receiver. I would have though you could use the component out from the HR20 into the component in on the JVC3000. Apparently that's what you are also saying....as long as DirecTV doesn't cave into the paranoid industry and downrez the component output!


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I use a Toshiba RD-XS32 DVD recorder. The only problem I have is with HBO. When trying to record onto HDD or DVD, it stops and says 'copy protection'. 

There are ways around this, but we can't talk about that here.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a dual-layer DVD burner with my PC, but lugging any of my HR20's to my PC any time I want to copy something would be very inconvenient. I do have a PC case that is pretty much gutted that I've been thinking of putting back together to use for media sharing, and putting that in/near my home theater rack (with two of my HR20's). The DVD burner itself is an external one, so swapping that with my main PC wouldn't be a big deal.

What type of connection would typically be used between the HR20 and a capture card?

If I can figure out a way to hook it up to one of my TV's then I might go that route. Having to buy a computer monitor instead of using one of the 3 TV's connected to my home theater setup would push the cost beyond the sensible range, compared to just buying a DVD burner.

D-VHS... Just last week I was just trying to remember what that was called. I remember when that was new, while HD-DVR's and HD-DVD/Blu-Ray were being developed. I can't imagine going back to tape.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> What type of connection would typically be used between the HR20 and a capture card?
> .


You should use the S-video ( plus audio ) outputs on the HR20. I have been doing video on a Mac for over 10 years, but the capture cards and adapters are the similar for PCs ( the hardware is the same with different software). You would need a video capture card or adapter with a S-video and audio inputs. Today, a better solution is an adapter that has S-video/audio inputs to USB 2.0 (earlier USB 1.x is too slow) and ALSO includes the software you need to convert the S-video signal to a digital video format that DVD burning software can use.

I did a google search and the adapter on this link has a picture and discusses this type of adapter, but I know nothing about this specific brand or its software. *You must be sure the software is compatible with the DVD burner at the PC end*. There are many different types of this kind of adapter available to allow transfer of old VHS tapes from a VCR to DVD. Transfer from the HR20 S-video is similar.

http://www.altoedge.com/usbcapture/index.html?gclid=CP7yrZWAxo8CFQcugwodYD8xYQ

I use IEEE-1394 (or Firewire as Apple calls the same thing) for digital video input today. However there are no digital video ouputs on the HR20 that will work- the HDMI output is specifically copy protected to prevent digital copying, but they let you make 480 resolution analog copies using the S-video or the yellow composite video outputs.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

cbearnm said:


> I use a Toshiba RD-XS32 DVD recorder. The only problem I have is with HBO. When trying to record onto HDD or DVD, it stops and says 'copy protection'.
> 
> There are ways around this, but we can't talk about that here.


Yes, content providers are permitted to set this copy protection flag at their option. Several years ago the FCC and broadcast networks tried to get a HD "broadcast flag" approved to prevent copying of OTA digtial TV at their option, but a court ruled ruled against the broadcast flag which under a previous Supreme court case upheld user's rights to use a VCR on broadcast TV. However, digital content from OTA stations is under different rules than HBO etc,. In the future more D* content may have this-no copy flag set.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

donshan said:


> You should use the S-video ( plus audio ) outputs on the HR20. I have been doing video on a Mac for over 10 years, but the capture cards and adapters are the similar for PCs ( the hardware is the same with different software). You would need a video capture card or adapter with a S-video and audio inputs. Today, a better solution is an adapter that has S-video/audio inputs to USB 2.0 (earlier USB 1.x is too slow) and ALSO includes the software you need to convert the S-video signal to a digital video format that DVD burning software can use.
> 
> I did a google search and the adapter on this link has a picture and discusses this type of adapter, but I know nothing about this specific brand or its software. *You must be sure the software is compatible with the DVD burner at the PC end*. There are many different types of this kind of adapter available to allow transfer of old VHS tapes from a VCR to DVD. Transfer from the HR20 S-video is similar.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for all the info. Thanks for mentioning the VHS thing, too. I have a bunch of VHS tapes with home videos that I'd love to transfer to DVD and save some space on my shelves. If I can build a PC that I could use for both media sharing for the HR20 AND the occasional DVD transfer, it might be worth it.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

donshan said:


> Yes, content providers are permitted to set this copy protection flag at their option. Several years ago the FCC and broadcast networks tried to get a HD "broadcast flag" approved to prevent copying of OTA digtial TV at their option, but a court ruled ruled against the broadcast flag which under a previous Supreme court case upheld user's rights to use a VCR on broadcast TV. However, digital content from OTA stations is under different rules than HBO etc,. In the future more D* content may have this-no copy flag set.


I guess that this is what the messages I've seen in the guide data on some shows about the content provider outputting at a lower resolution over component connections is all about.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> I guess that this is what the messages I've seen in the guide data on some shows about the content provider outputting at a lower resolution over component connections is all about.


As far a I have seen this "feature" of down- rez on component outputs has not been implemented but I expect it to begin to happen when a large enough fraction of HD users have HDMI equipment. There was a section in my D* HR10-250 DVR manual from four years ago about it. The Copyright laws concerning digitial content give the copyright owner this right with some exceptions for OTA broadcast programs. These laws also make it a federal crime to defeat or distribute ways to defeat digital copy protection systems. These laws also define some "fair use copying rights " by users.

It has been clear to me for several years that all the new equipment items I buy must have HDMI with HDCP. I set them up that way with HDMI cables in order to assure my system will display all kinds of HD content in the future.

Hollywood movies can cost over $100 million to make, and profits depend on control of piracy. Those of us who abide by copyright laws will win in the long run when illegal copying is blocked. Only when those who invest millions of dollars making content are assured that their property will not be stolen will they release more and more of it. As I look over the new HD and Blu-ray DVD titles, some of the best, most valuable titles are still not released. IMO Hollywood is waiting to release their best movies on 1080p DVD until the "analog hole" of component outputs is closed. I will not be surprised if this happens within a few years as old HDTVs with component only inputs are junked ( the first were made in 1998 I believe). This issue is much bigger than just the typical USA home user. Piracy of digital video and music is rampant in Asia and some other countries which do not enforce US copyright laws. The result is we users must accept copy protection limits as a compromise which allows us to continue to receive the highest quality digital content for home use. The HDMI system makes it possible to *both* deliver high PQ HD content and also protect the rights of the copyright owners.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

I am new to the HR20 & HD programming. I had an R15 before. I have a Panasonic recorder (DMR-ES40V). I have sony HD-ready big screen that is 4:3 format. I am using componant video from HR20 to TV, also componant video from DVD to TV on different input. S-video from HR20 to DVD recorder (+audio) for recording. My set-up works fine for watching HR20 & DVDs, it also works fine when I record off HR20 to DVD. 

My problem is that when I try to record something to DVD that was an HD program, the picture will not stay in 16:9, it stretches vertically to 4:3. I have changed the settings on both the HR20 & the DVD recorder to try and "tell them" I was using 16:9 TV and neither (or both at once) did not work. I am not sure if there is setting I am missing or is it because the signal is going through the S-video. My DVD recorder does not have componant video as an input, and it does not have an HDMI (neither does my TV)

I know the recording won't be HD quality, I would just like it to maintain the ratio. I do not like watching stretched video. Most of my TV viewing is off the DVR, so I would like to have it in HD when available, but not if it is goint to stretch if I want to save it to a disc, especially movies.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## kenva (Dec 29, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> No, the eSATA is married to only one HR20 at a time. Hooking it up to a second one reformats the eSATA drive.


This is not true! I put a eSata drive from one HR20 to another. It does not reformat. All shows recorded show up in Play List. Only shows that recorded OTA are playable however.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

ejohnson - It sounds from the previous posts on this that DVD recorders should, or at least can, maintain the 16:9 ratio through S-Video. I know for sure that I used to be able to watch anamorphic 16:9 DVD's through S-Video, so it doesn't sound like that's your problem.

If it's the case that some DVD recorders do this and some don't, I'd like to know, too.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

kenva said:


> This is not true! I put a eSata drive from one HR20 to another. It does not reformat. All shows recorded show up in Play List. Only shows that recorded OTA are playable however.


I knew that it didn't reformat but that's the first I've heard that OTA recorded shows are actually playable. I don't record much on OTA in order to save space, other than Smallville since DirecTV doesn't carry our CW affiliate, but that could come in handy.


----------



## cougar (Jul 6, 2007)

ejohnson said:


> I am new to the HR20 & HD programming. I had an R15 before. I have a Panasonic recorder (DMR-ES40V). I have sony HD-ready big screen that is 4:3 format. I am using componant video from HR20 to TV, also componant video from DVD to TV on different input. S-video from HR20 to DVD recorder (+audio) for recording. My set-up works fine for watching HR20 & DVDs, it also works fine when I record off HR20 to DVD.
> 
> My problem is that when I try to record something to DVD that was an HD program, the picture will not stay in 16:9, it stretches vertically to 4:3. I have changed the settings on both the HR20 & the DVD recorder to try and "tell them" I was using 16:9 TV and neither (or both at once) did not work. I am not sure if there is setting I am missing or is it because the signal is going through the S-video. My DVD recorder does not have componant video as an input, and it does not have an HDMI (neither does my TV)
> 
> ...


I have my first Panasonic DMR-ES25 connected to the Panasonic plasma tv via HDMI (I'm using S-Video from hr20 to dvd recorder). At first I was getting the 4:3 display you describe, but I went into my television display settings and played around a bit until I was able to get 16:9. Have you tried changing your tv's display settings? Also, I don't know if my using HDMI might make a difference. Good luck.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

philn said:


> Doug, a bit confused here. I was interested in acquiring JVC's 1st DVHS recorder, the 3000 model. However, users/reviewers were adamant about no way to record Hi-Def content without a firewire output from the satellite receiver. I would have though you could use the component out from the HR20 into the component in on the JVC3000. Apparently that's what you are also saying....as long as DirecTV doesn't cave into the paranoid industry and downrez the component output!


I was not aware of any kind of limits like that. I will have to look into it. I do know that right now DVHS is pretty much the only end user way to record HD content. Too bad the format is basically dead. I have noticed there are bluray set top recorders coming out. but you will be paying over $1k for one of those right now, and i dont think they are available in the USA yet.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Cougar has a good point. Have you tried it on a different TV? I used to have a Sony 4:3 HDTV and it would automatically sense a 16:9 signal and switch to widescreen mode if I had it set to automatic. That only worked for S-Video though, not component connection. Maybe it is actually recording in 16:9 but it's a question of the TV display setting.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

cougar said:


> I have my first Panasonic DMR-ES25 connected to the Panasonic plasma tv via HDMI (I'm using S-Video from hr20 to dvd recorder). At first I was getting the 4:3 display you describe, but I went into my television display settings and played around a bit until I was able to get 16:9. Have you tried changing your tv's display settings? Also, I don't know if my using HDMI might make a difference. Good luck.


No I haven't tried changing the settings in the TV. I watch 16:9 from the DVR, but maybe since the DVD is going into a different input, there would be another setting some place in the TV. I will check it out tonight.

Like Jeff said. I can try recording a minute or 2, finalizing it, and playing it back on another TV to see if it is actually recording 16:9

Thanks guys, I'll post back after trying these tonight.


----------



## jymgard69 (Nov 9, 2007)

cougar said:


> I have a Panasonic DMR-ES25 dvd recorder that works very well. I have it set up to output via S-Video from the HR20 to the dvd recorder, then HDMI out to the TV.
> 
> Although the dvd you record isn't high definition I am very pleased with the picture quality, it's much better than I expected.


 Hi all. First time dumb post.

Question: So, D** HR20-100S - Best option seems to be direct connects to a dvd burner. Correct? Also, how does the burn actually happen? Is it a realtime play/record or is there another option for a faster xfer? I am happy to know that I can transfer stuff that I really don't want to lose, but I am uninformed as to how the write process takes place to the dvd recorder. Any specific dvd disk purchase recommendations or specs? Is this as simple (and slow) as DVR play + DVD record = burned to disk manually...?

Sorry for the rookie questions. I appreciate any info.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You can record with DLs on the Sony standalones, but it appears they're all too willing to obey copy protection.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

jymgard69 said:


> Question: So, D** HR20-100S - Best option seems to be direct connects to a dvd burner. Correct? Also, how does the burn actually happen? Is it a realtime play/record or is there another option for a faster xfer? I am happy to know that I can transfer stuff that I really don't want to lose, but I am uninformed as to how the write process takes place to the dvd recorder. Any specific dvd disk purchase recommendations or specs? Is this as simple (and slow) as DVR play + DVD record = burned to disk manually...?


You have to do it in real time, although if you are monitoring it as you record, you can skip over the commercials and edit out the FF part later. If you get a DVD recorder with a built-in hard drive, you can then edit it on the DVD Recorder's drive and do a high-speed dub when it's ready to archive to disc. If your DVD recorder does not have a hard drive, I believe the only way to be able to edit is to use DVD+RW discs (which offers limited editing capabilities) or get a recorder that takes the more expensive DVD-RAM discs (I think it is only Panasonic or Sony that offers those).

I used to have a recorder with no hard drive and I would do the editing on +RW discs and then finalize and then copy on my PC and re-use the disc. Now I use one with a hard drive and it is much easier to work with.

As far as what discs to get, I think they all pretty much take anything these days, but what your players can read may determine what you use. I have one friend who's player doesn't like +R so I always have to remember to use -R when I make discs for her. And it's nice to have some RWs that you can erase for experimenting. The two recorders I have had could only edit on +RW discs and not -RW discs. I'm not sure if that is a universal thing but if you are going to get re-writeables I would say to get the plus type.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alancurry (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not about all Panasonic DVD recorders but my EH50 doesn't set the widescreen format correctly when copying 16:9 video. 

I either have to set the TV to wide or take the DVD to my computer, rip it, run IFOEDIT to set the format to 16:9 from 4:3, then re-burn. 

After that, the DVD player and TV will recognize it and display it properly.

Alan


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I've decided to get one of these: http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/vapci/home.aspx and use it along with my dual-layer DVD burner.

Only downside is that until I build another PC, I won't have it near any of my HR20's. But I'll mostly use it for converting a bunch of old VHS and 8mm tapes with home movies, and those are very portable anyway. I just hope that this does the 16:9 thing correctly.


----------



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

I searched in this thread and didn't see an answer.

What about transferring data from an HR20-700 to a laptop with a DVD burner on it?

My Laptop is a Sony AX580G. It has a removeable DVD burner on it that I can replace with a TV tuner (has S-vid, component and RF inputs on it).


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I guess you could capture the video with the tuner card, save it to your hard drive, then burn it to a DVD. Probably just depends on the software you use, but in theory I can't imagine why not.


----------



## Cyclone_Fan (Nov 9, 2007)

22, if you get it to your hd let me know (1100011CS on fanatic). I can transform/edit it and post a torrent. Oh, and pay the reward


----------



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone done anything like what I'm trying to do? Looking for someone with experience in doing this.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you already have the tuner you're talking about? If not, maybe think about getting one that has a USB input, then you can burn directly to the DVD and not have to deal with the interim hard drive step. I still don't see any reason why that would be a problem, other than possibly requiring a significant amount of hard drive space.

Btw, I'm assuming you mean that both are the modular-type things that you stick in the side of the laptop, and that you can't use both at once, correct?


----------



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, this is correct, I can't have both working at once. The tuner and CD/DVD burner are removeable bay drives.

I'm going to give the video capture thing a shot, hook the DVR up to the tuner in the laptop and play the recording. Will see what happens.


----------

